# Any tricks for gigging sheepshead?



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Any tricks for gigging sheepshead that I see when I'm out for flounder? It seems that the big ones are so thick that my gig can't get deep enough in them to hold them.

Was thinking of making something with a 12-15 inch single spear point like you would find on a spear gun. Was thinking this would punch through and then hold them on. Thought this might work good for big flounder too.

Thoughts?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

A very sharp gig and head shots have always worked for me.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Rick, you will get several suggestions. Mine? Jim Cossons five prong freak nasty titanium gig head. Have pulled in several sheepies, and a 45 pound sting ray. Just point and poke.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Gig them at an angle, from the side. You will lose 9 out of 10 trying to gig them from above or head on. They just go between the prongs on your gig. Also, good advice above, better get one of Jim's gigs, preferably a titanium one. One decent sheep will totally demolish a regular, OTC gig such as a B&M or the like.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

When y'all stick one - do you try to pin it to the bottom or lift it up right-away?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Agreed, have a couple of Jim's gigs and they demolish sheepies, its near impossible to pull the gig head out of the fish. Mine are Stainless and they work like a charm.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I have two of Jim's stainless gigs and they are amazing!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have found when you do stick one and he start to spin don't try and stop him just let the gig spin in your hand or he'll twist your barbs all to hell ( that's on the big ones 7-9 lbs )


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

*Sheeps*

I gig thousands with a five prong


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

gigability said:


> I gig thousands with a five prong


YES you do! Nice haul!! :thumbup:


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Russian said:


> Agreed, have a couple of Jim's gigs and they demolish sheepies, its near impossible to pull the gig head out of the fish. Mine are Stainless and they work like a charm.


Hey Russian 
Sheepheads are hard on any gig  I'm glad that they are working out for ya'll if anyone has a problem with them let me know so I can try and make it better, I now also have them in Surgical Stainless Steel, maybe Terry will post and let me know how the Surgical Stainless is holding up ? I believe he got the very first one made of Surgical SS ?


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I always like to try to hit them broadside right about the shoulders. If possible, pin him to the bottom, but you don't always have that luxury.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Cosson-Gigs - do you have a logo on your gigs? I bought a couple of used gigs that have held up well, and I think I saw a big C engraved on one. It made me think that maybe I got lucky and ended up with one of your gigs.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> Cosson-Gigs - do you have a logo on your gigs? I bought a couple of used gigs that have held up well, and I think I saw a big C engraved on one. It made me think that maybe I got lucky and ended up with one of your gigs.


Yes, a C with a small G inside the C, it should have the year stamped on it also, if it has a + sign that means it has hardened tips welded on them.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Yes, a C with a small G inside the C, it should have the year stamped on it also, if it has a + sign that means it has hardened tips welded on them.


That is great news. That is the symbol I have. I will look for the year. I am glad to have one of your gigs - it explains why it held up to sheepshead last year. I will have even more confidence in it now. 

I bought it from the daughter of a gentleman who passed away several years ago.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> That is great news. That is the symbol I have. I will look for the year. I am glad to have one of your gigs - it explains why it held up to sheepshead last year. I will have even more confidence in it now.
> 
> I bought it from the daughter of a gentleman who passed away several years ago.


Be careful with gigging the sheepheads with the standard 304 SS gig head, the fish will bend these gigs and eventually too much bending and something has to give ! I make them in 304 SS, Surgical SS, and Grade 5 Titanium alloy, each a step tougher but more expensive material but the same holding power in each gig just different material used to make them. If the gig you have doesn't have a year stamped on it then it is older than 2005. I'm interested in knowing how old it is ?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Be careful with gigging the sheepheads with the standard 304 SS gig head, the fish will bend these gigs and eventually too much bending and something has to give ! I make them in 304 SS, Surgical SS, and Grade 5 Titanium alloy, each a step tougher but more expensive material but the same holding power in each gig just different material used to make them. If the gig you have doesn't have a year stamped on it then it is older than 2005. I'm interested in knowing how old it is ?


Thank you for the information. I may want to upgrade in the near future - do you have a price list you can PM me?

I just checked and I have two gigs, two different sizes. Neither have a date stamped. I can take and post pictures if you would like.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the great info. It is appreciated!!


----------

